# Muscimatch dukebox problem -MMJB Soundcard problem - waveout format not supported



## sscanlon (Feb 14, 2006)

Recently reinstalled windows XP. Before reinstall had Musicmatch in original shipped Dell. Dimension 3000. 
Now get - Error 'Muscimatch dukebox problem -MMJB Soundcard problem - waveout format not supported.' Is there part of reinstallation of XP that I may have neglected? 
In Control Panel, Sounds, Speech and Audio Devices - indicates no audio devices. 
Thanks
s


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You are probably missing the sound card drivers.

Go to *Control Panel - System - Hardware - Device Manager* and see if there are any yellow question marks - these are for detected hardware with no drivers. If you have a CD for the drivers try reinstalling them.
or
Everest(no longer free, but the last free version works well enough), can scan your PC for the make/model of hardware so you can DL the drivers from the manufacturers site.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## sscanlon (Feb 14, 2006)

Cant get the free version! Any other suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You can get the old freeware versions of Everest home edition here:

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=everesthome

I'd go with version 1.51, it details more data than other versions.


----------



## sscanlon (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks very much - that's a great utillity - I found this 
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller

When I go on Intel web site cant locate this actual item so not sure if obsolete or looking in wrong place. 

I will keep looking but if any one has quick answer please let me know. Thanks. Seamus


----------



## sscanlon (Feb 14, 2006)

sscanlon said:


> Thanks very much - that's a great utillity - I found this
> Audio Adapter	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If you have the original installation cd's, there should be a disk that has all the drivers on it. The audio drivers should be on there.

If not you could go to the Dell website and download the drivers from there, even if your support contract expired.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can still go to DELL's web site and download drivers for your PC. Put in the serial number(service tag) and it will take you to all available and current drivers for your make and model.


----------



## sscanlon (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks very much for that - I got that fixed - I had to download the file twice to get it to work - second time had to clear temp files etc. Everything working again. Regards Seamus


----------

